# mktemp blocking coreutils

## Onip

Ho appena syncato e mi sono trovato un bel blocco riguardante i pacchetti nel titolo.

Come scritto qui segnalo che la soluzione corretta è:

```

# emerge -C mktemp

# emerge -DuNav world

```

Spero di prevenire qualche affrettata rimozione delle coreutils (non esattamente immediate da rimettere).

Bye

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Spero di prevenire qualche affrettata rimozione delle coreutils (non esattamente immediate da rimettere).

 

PRIMO!   :Razz: 

Per fortuna mi sono salvato con l'altro pc   :Rolling Eyes: 

sono un idiota   :Sad: 

----------

## dynamite

Anch'io stavo per fare l'errore, ma poi google ha detto no...

La stessa cosa era successa un paio di mesi fa con setarch e util-linux...

----------

## codadilupo

scusate, ma mktemp blocca l'aggiornamento delle coreutils, perchè mai dovrei rimuovere queste ultime  :Razz:  ?

Per altro, si fa davvero motlo in fretta a dare un 

```
quickpkg mktemp; emerge -C mktemp; emerge -uDN world; emerge --depclean -p
```

 per scoprire che mktemp non viene nuovamente richiesto dalle debianutils (nonostante sia indicato come loro dipendenza da equery)  :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> scusate, ma mktemp blocca l'aggiornamento delle coreutils, perchè mai dovrei rimuovere queste ultime  ?

 

Perché veniva visualizzato un doppio blocco: coreutils blocca mktemp e viceversa.

Dipende da quale linea guardi prima.

Se malauguratamente servisse a qualcuno in questo thread sul forum internazionale c'é il link a un pacchetto binario.

----------

## Onip

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> scusate, ma mktemp blocca l'aggiornamento delle coreutils, perchè mai dovrei rimuovere queste ultime  ?
> 
> 

 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Perché veniva visualizzato un doppio blocco: coreutils blocca mktemp e viceversa. 

 

Esattamente, mi sono dimenticato di scriverlo nel primo post   :Embarassed: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

aggiungo: la ragione di questo blocco immediato sta nel fatto che ora mktemp  incluso nelle coreutils.

----------

## Alucard13

Scusate se riapro il thread, ma ho un problema conseguentemente hai comandi:

```

# emerge -C mktemp 

# emerge -DuNav world 

```

durante l'aggiornamento del sistema mi da un'errore quando arriva a emergere kbd:

```

checking for alarm... yes

checking for memset... yes

checking for setlocale... yes

checking for strcasecmp... yes

checking for strchr... yes

checking for strdup... yes

checking for strerror... yes

checking for strspn... yes

checking for strstr... yes

checking for strtol... yes

checking for strtoul... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

./config.status: line 469: mktemp: command not found

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/kbd-1.14.1-r1/work/kbd-1.14.1/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-apps/kbd-1.14.1-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2023:  Called econf '--enable-nls'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  526:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/kbd-1.14.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/kbd-1.14.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

Sembra che si blocca perchè non trova mktemp...

Premetto che ho appena installato e questo è il primo riavvio...

Grazie..

----------

## Onip

prova con

```
# emerge -1u coreutils

# emerge -DuNav world
```

----------

## Alucard13

evviva.... errori su errori...

dando emerge -1u coreutils ora da un bel errore su libtool :

```

./libtool: line 1173: X-march=pentium4: command not found

./libtool: line 1173: X-pipe: command not found

./libtool: line 1173: X-MT: command not found

./libtool: line 1173: Xlibltdl/lt__strl.lo: No such file or directory

./libtool: line 1173: X-MD: command not found

./libtool: line 1173: X-MP: command not found

./libtool: line 1173: X-MF: command not found

./libtool: line 1173: Xlibltdl/.deps/lt__strl.Tpo: No such file or directory

./libtool: line 1173: X-c: command not found

./libtool: line 1225: Xlibltdl/lt__strl.lo: No such file or directory

./libtool: line 1230: libtool: compile: cannot determine name of library object from `': command not found

make[2]: *** [libltdl/lt__strl.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.2.4/work/libtool-2.2.4'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.2.4/work/libtool-2.2.4'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-devel/libtool-2.2.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2495:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake || die "emake failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.2.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.2.4/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package sys-devel/libtool-2.2.4:

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-devel/libtool-2.2.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2495:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake || die "emake failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.2.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/libtool-2.2.4/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

come lo risolvo??

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Alucard13 wrote:*   

> evviva.... errori su errori...
> 
> dando emerge -1u coreutils ora da un bel errore su libtool :
> 
> come lo risolvo??

 

cercando sul bugzilla prima di postare sul forum: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=225577

/EDIT: perchè stai usando la versione ~arch di libtool??

----------

## stefanonafets

e io che avevo mascherato le coreutils => 6.10 ...    :Embarassed: 

----------

## lsegalla

io stamattina facendo una nuova macchina ho trovato questo problema e l'ho risolto come sempre

poi però oggi mi son trovato anche con un nuovo blocco successivo: util-linux che blocca sempre le coreutils

HO RISOLTO COSI'

```
emerge -1 util-linux

emerge -1 coreutils
```

----------

